# Quick Question About Bite



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Are there restrictions on competing in schutzhund for a dog with an overbite?

Thanks!

-Jackie


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Good to hear! It's still a bit too early to tell, but of course I'm overly paranoid!







Now I don't have to fret about it... (Though I STILL want it to correct itself!!!)

Thanks!

-Jackie


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't fret! My boy had one too and it's corrected itself. He has also been doing SchH. I was nervous about it but in recent shows it has never come up in critique (and they do check the teeth and bite), the tooth-particular judge didn't say anything and the next judge said he has "an impressive head". Phew! Even if a little bit remains he can still train and compete. I'm not sure how it would affect his biting but they won't disqualify him simply for having the overbite.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Boxers are great in Schutzhund, if they can I'm sure your pup can


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i had a dog for a while that i was fostering from a county police department that had totally broke off all of his teeth....anyway to make a long story short he had an over bite also but with an over bite and not teeth, he had one [heck] of a hard bite.


----------

